# [Fotos] Thunar no me abre el visor de fotos (close)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Como ya he contado en otro foro he estado actualizando sistema y limpiandolo un poco... el caso es que tras la limpia el thunar me ha dejado de abrir las fotos... me da a mi que es un problema que he quitado la aplicación que tenía por defecto para abrir las fotos...

¿como puedo saber cual es la aplicación que usa el thunar para abrir las fotos?

más pistas... cuando abro el thunar veo la foto como icono, pero si pincho boton derecho o boton izquierdo sobre la foto se cierra el thunar...

por cierto no se si tendrá que ver pero la foto del escritorio tampoco me carga.

Si abro el visor de imagenes de gnome desde xfce4 (eye of gnome) y busco el archivo lo abro sin problemas...

¿Se os ocurre que le pasa al pc?Last edited by will198 on Wed Dec 23, 2009 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Os añado algunos datos:

- El problema sólo ocurre con fotos en el formato jpeg(las png funcionan)

- Thunar se me cierra en cuanto selecciono el fichero jpeg... incluso si lo hago con cursores se cierra

- Si ejecuto desde terminal "thunar foto.jpeg" me abre el gqview que es el programa que he puesto ahora como predeterminado...

- si ejecuto el gqview y abro la foto ningun problema pero si abro el gpicview, éste también se me cierra.

he mirado las librerías jpeg instaladas (os las pongo debajo), y he probado a reinstalar el thunar, pero nada de nada...

¿por favor, alguien tiene alguna idea?, me estoy empezando a desesperar, en google no he encontrado ni la más mínima mención a un problema similar (probablemente no he sabido buscar)

alex@localhost ~/Desktop/Fotos $ eix jpeg -I

[I] media-libs/jpeg

     Available versions:  7

     Installed versions:  7(22:47:02 19/12/09)

     Homepage:            http://jpegclub.org/ http://www.ijg.org/

     Description:         Library to load, handle and manipulate images in the JPEG format

[I] media-libs/openjpeg

     Available versions:  1.3 1.3-r2 {tools}

     Installed versions:  1.3-r2(23:03:13 13/08/09)(-tools)

     Homepage:            http://www.openjpeg.org/

     Description:         An open-source JPEG 2000 codec written in C

----------

## quilosaq

Haz:

emerge -pv thunar

y dinos que te sale

----------

## will198

root@localhost:/etc# emerge -pv thunar

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/thunar-1.0.1  USE="dbus gnome hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -exif -test" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

un apunte más... si arranco la sesión con gnome abre las fotos sin problemas, si arranco el nautilus desde consola en xfce y trato de abrir foto se cierra (como el thunar)... creo que no es problema del thunar sino de xfce

----------

## quilosaq

emerge --config shared-mime-info

Reinicia el servidor X

----------

## will198

root@localhost:/etc# emerge --config shared-mime-info

Configuring pkg...

 * pkg_config() is not defined: 'shared-mime-info-0.60.ebuild'

Sigue sin funcionar

----------

## will198

Otra cosa,

si abro thunar desde consola y trato de abrir una foto jpg dice lo siguiente:

alex@localhost ~ $ thunar

Violación de segmento

y se cierra

¿alguna pista?

----------

## will198

solucionado,

añadiendo la USE jpeg2k en el fichero make.conf se ha solucionado...

Lo que me resulta curioso es que antes no estaba puesto esta use y funcionaba...

en fin misterios...

gracias a todos por contestar.

----------

## Txema

Dudo mucho que haya sido por eso, ese formato apenas se utiliza.

Lo más probable es que haya sido por la recompilación de imagemagick.

Saludos.

----------

## will198

txema, pues es posible, porque me dieron mucos problemas con el revdep-reuild... se quejó mucho del imagemagik... de todas formas al final ya no se quejaba y no funcionaba...

Gracias a todos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A todo esto, el visor de imágenes de Xfce4 es media-gfx/ristretto:

```
[I] media-gfx/ristretto

     Available versions:  0.0.21 ~0.0.22 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.0.21(15:36:18 01/22/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/ristretto

     Description:         Image viewer and browser for Xfce4
```

Salud!

----------

## will198

Gracias ino... t lo tenía instalado sin funcionar... la verdad es que para ver las fotos por defecto creo que uso el de gnome el eog... la verdad es que me da igual uno que otro porque lo único que quiero es ver las fotos de la cámara digital y poco más... me imagino que el de xfce tb lo hará pero el hombre es un animal de costumbres y yo ya me he acostumbrado al eog  :Smile: 

Saludos a todos y feliz navidad

----------

